# Flintstones banned in the UAE?



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

I heard talk that the Flintstones is to be banned from UAE television screens, is this true? Its only a cartoon for god sake!

Apparently Dubai wont screen it but Abu-Dhabi-Do???


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

hahaha wouldnt surprise me


----------



## Mathew Howell (Feb 28, 2010)

Manc Man said:


> I heard talk that the Flintstones is to be banned from UAE television screens, is this true? Its only a cartoon for god sake!
> 
> Apparently Dubai wont screen it but Abu-Dhabi-Do???


When I told a friend I'd be moving to Abu Dhabi that was the first joke he cracked...awful...just awful


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Manc Man said:


> I heard talk that the Flintstones is to be banned from UAE television screens, is this true? Its only a cartoon for god sake!
> 
> Apparently Dubai wont screen it but Abu-Dhabi-Do???


Excellent    :clap2: :clap2:


----------

